# Salt shortage



## dhadaway632 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello, not been active in quite sometime here because all we do is plow, fix trucks, sleep and repeat here in sunny Michigan. Have run into a serious issue with a salt shortage here in our area. Is this effecting you guys/gals as well?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I believe it a national issue, I'm about an hours drive from one of the largest mines in the country. They said they had 700,000 tons at the mine itself all depots filled at start of winter, their stockpile is down to roughly what will fit under a 20'x20' tarp I'm told. They are running 24 hrs a day & can't get salt out of the ground fast enough to keep up with demand.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Let's try this again. 

If you're just hearing about it now, you're fortunate? 

Happy?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If they would stop building so many McDonald's,there would be plenty of salt to go around.


----------



## RRSNWRML (Feb 26, 2014)

I have over 1000 ton available for purchase in muskegon, mi. Call 231 two06-987four.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

National issue, sir.


----------



## RRSNWRML (Feb 26, 2014)

i know. just thought if anybody in my state needed some salt i have overages.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

Difficult to get here in PA...some folks have it and are selling it at ridiculous mark-ups but that is supply and demand...


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

I gotta ask... Do you feel this shortage is legitimate due to extreme weather-manufactured-or a little of both?

My salt usage is up this year, but not close to my heaviest year. We've had worse (or better) winters before.

Did we all have banner years at the same time? 

What is your plan for next season in terms of stockpiling/supply?

Wonder where pricing will be?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

We have nearly doubled our annual usage. According to our supplier the shortage will continue into next year unless we have a light winter and that should reset the system. The problem is that the mines have nothing on the ground and are already saying they cannot meet municipal and state orders for winter 2014-15 because most are significantly increasing there stockpiles.

Fortunately we have not had a supply shortage as our distributor hauls directly from the mines and when they ran out he has started sourcing from as far away as Bangor, ME. (However, We went from 90-200/ton) but we have not had a problem getting product. Next year we are going to build a bin to better insulate us from the price changes.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

My opinion is that there is just too much demand for the salt right now and these shipping ports don't have enough delivery personnel to handle it. I use Oceanport in Delaware and have heard it is a zoo there when the ships arrive: long lines of trucks waiting to get loaded all day long...


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

Just like gas...Don't expect these prices to return to normal anytime soon, if at all.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

siteworkplus;1773159 said:


> I gotta ask... Do you feel this shortage is legitimate due to extreme weather-manufactured-or a little of both?
> 
> My salt usage is up this year, but not close to my heaviest year. We've had worse (or better) winters before.
> 
> ...


It's my understanding that a lot of the salt went south due to the extreme weather that was occurring and they do not have stock piles there because they don't normally get that kind of weather. I have also noticed that a lot of companies don't carry as much stock as in the past due to the upfront cost expenditure. There seems to be such a gross overuse of salt in today's society that many seem to need bare pavement at all times and can not slow down or deal with the weather as it comes, and all liability lands in the lap of the contractors unfortunately. I continue to watch state and town trucks running convoys with plows down and salt pouring out as the following trucks plow the slush and salt right to the shoulder Thumbs Up . I have looked at some dated satellite photos and noticed that stock piles were never really depleted as they have been this season, or restocked for that matter. We shall see what the future holds


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

X2 with the state over usage w/ salt

Thats why you dont see white pines along any highways

the cars today cant handle the slightest icy conditions, unlike the tanks of my youth

Its all a Gov't and Detroit conspiracy to rot out the frames and bodies of our trucks and cars


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

siteworkplus;1773289 said:


> X2 with the state over usage w/ salt
> 
> Thats why you dont see white pines along any highways
> 
> ...


That is a very interesting conspiracy theory you have.... The government is invested in GM so it would be in there best interest to rot our vehicles out from underneath us so we can keep this pathetic economy afloat with new vehicle purchases.


----------



## nighthawk117 (Nov 29, 2008)

Masssnowfighter;1773499 said:


> That is a very interesting conspiracy theory you have.... The government is invested in GM so it would be in there best interest to rot our vehicles out from underneath us so we can keep this pathetic economy afloat with new vehicle purchases.


LOL, the bailout money came from China ! So I don't think this is a viable theory, we can't lend money we don't have.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

If you want to talk about over use of salt, blame the lawyers and frivolous lawsuits with big payouts... everyone is scared of being sued. Literally, lawyers have ruined the world...


----------



## SnoDaddy (Dec 17, 2012)

30 years ago no one *****ed if there was a coating of snow on a lot. nowadays, you have to have salt down for fluff. its a joke.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

nighthawk117;1773549 said:


> LOL, the bailout money came from China ! So I don't think this is a viable theory, we can't lend money we don't have.


I did read that the whole "cash for clunkers" program was designed by the Chinese as a way for the US to pay them back in recycled steel instead of worthless paper dollars.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

SnoDaddy;1775163 said:


> 30 years ago no one *****ed if there was a coating of snow on a lot. nowadays, you have to have salt down for fluff. its a joke.


'

So true in NJ... it keeps the crews busy.. but i agree from an environmental conscious standpoint, its very excessive.

International salt, our main bulk supplier, told us in early February we were on hold, waiting for 100 tons.. then we got 50 tons two weeks later with a little pull because of one transit account... by that point three of our sites with 50 tons each were depleted to nothing, now all sharing one 50 ton pile.. blew through it in two weeks. We're using scraps left over now, including some really old pallets of bagged rock salt, blended stuff too.

Very big salt storage building will be needed going forward, can't run in this business without one with this type of season.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My last year with bagged salt I think. A few weeks ago my supplier would only sell me one pallet. I wanted 2. I've cut it with sand to stretch it out but still down to half a pallet now. I can run solar salt if I have too but don't want to. Now there's not even any calcium chloride available. Solar salt on walkways is like spreading marbles. Definitely getting nervous.


----------

